# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Mystinen onnettomuus Helsingin metrossa

## R.Silfverberg

Hesarin verkkosivuilta poimittu tänään: 

*Onnettomuus pysäytti metrot*

Onnettomuus Rautatientorin metroasemalla aiheutti pysähdyksen metroliikenteeseen tiistaiaamuna ennen kello yhtätoista.
Onnettomuus sattui idästä tulevan metron raiteella. Matkustajia ei päästetty noin viiteentoista minuuttiin ulos vaunusta eikä uusia matkustajia otettu sisään.

Raide oli eristetty niin, etteivät ihmiset toiseen suuntaan kulkevasta junasta päässeet laiturin toiselle puolelle.
Paikalla oli sekä poliiseja että pelastushenkilökuntaa.
Metrovaunuun jumiin jääneille ihmisille kuulutettiin onnettomuudesta. 
HKL:n mukaan metroliikenteessä on viivästykset metroliikenteessä voivat kestää lähemmäs kello kahtatoista. 

Tuo _Metrovaunuun jumiin jääneille ihmisille..._  kuulostaa pahalta... toivottavasti ei ole mistään isosta mällistä kysymys.

t. Rainer

----------


## vko

Olisikohan joku jättäytynyt/jäänyt metron osuttavaksi laiturin reunassa, jolloin sotkua tuli laiturille sen verran, ettei kyseisen metron matkustajia päästetty ennen siivousta ulos ja he tämän takia olivat "jumissa" vaunuissa.

(Tämä on vain villi arvaus, ei tietoa.)

Linkki uutiseen

----------


## aki

> Olisikohan joku jättäytynyt/jäänyt metron osuttavaksi laiturin reunassa, jolloin sotkua tuli laiturille sen verran, ettei kyseisen metron matkustajia päästetty ennen siivousta ulos ja he tämän takia olivat "jumissa" vaunuissa.
> 
> (Tämä on vain villi arvaus, ei tietoa.)
> 
> Linkki uutiseen


uhri oli vuonna 1941 syntynyt nainen joka oli syystä tai toisesta jäänyt kyseisen metron alle. menettelytapahan on se ettei ketään päästetä onnettomuusalueelle ennen kuin pelastushenkilökunta on poistanut uhrin radalta.

----------


## vko

> uhri oli vuonna 1941 syntynyt nainen joka oli syystä tai toisesta jäänyt kyseisen metron alle. menettelytapahan on se ettei ketään päästetä onnettomuusalueelle ennen kuin pelastushenkilökunta on poistanut uhrin radalta.


Niin kuin asian toki tulee ollakin. Junan sijainti laiturilla ilmenee suht hyvin Iltalehden uutisesta.

----------


## ultrix

Ei juma... itse olin tänään ensimmäistä kertaa koko vuonna Helsingissä, kävin Kaisaniemestä Itäkeskukseen ja takaisin ja vitsailin kaverini kanssa että "vitsi jos metro ajais jonkun päältä tänään ja me jäätäis tänne jumiin ja myöhästyttäis Tampereen bussista". :o En osannut ollenkaan arvata että kolme tuntia aiemmin näin oli todella tapahtunut...

Nyt hävettää että uskalsin ääneen pohtia tuollaista.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Paljonkohan noita metronallejäämisiä mahtaa vuositasolla tapahtua? Meinaan olivathan nuo toki ennaltaehkäistävissä, mutta toki tulisi hengelle hintaa. Keinoja voisivat olla laitureiden aitaus varustettuna ovilla (voisi toteuttaa metron automatisoinnin yhteydessä, jolloin juna saadaa nopeasti ja täsmällisesti pysähtymään oikeaan kohtaan) ja toisaalta automaattinen esteen tunnistus yhdessä nopeuden hidastamisella nykyisestä tultaessa asemalle.

----------


## ultrix

Ymmärtääkseni ainakin Pietarin ja Tokion metroissa on mahdotonta jäädä/jättäytyä metron alle asemalla, koska Pietarissa matkustajat menevät ovia täynnä olevan "käytävän" (asemalaituri) ovista suoraan juniin ja Tokiossa on jotain pleksiä tai lasia estämässä laiturille pääsyn, paitsi ovien kohdalla, jotka aukeavat metron saavuttua.

Toimisiko tämänlainen systeemi meillä?

----------


## JE

Kyllä noita pleksejä on muuallakin, varsinkin automaattimetrolinjoilla. Kysymys kuuluukin, ovatko ne tulevaisuutta myös Helsingissä? Etenkin jos automatisointi toteutetaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä noita pleksejä on muuallakin, varsinkin automaattimetrolinjoilla. Kysymys kuuluukin, ovatko ne tulevaisuutta myös Helsingissä? Etenkin jos automatisointi toteutetaan.


Eikö se ole niin että Pietarin metro ei ole edes automatisoitu? Osaako kukaan sanoa millä keinolla Pietarissa saadaan juna pysähtymään tarkkaan ovien kohdalle? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Paljonkohan noita metronallejäämisiä mahtaa vuositasolla tapahtua?


Yleensä kyse taitaa olla allejättäytymisistä, tässäkin tapauksessa poliisi epäilee uhrin hypänneen tahallaan metron eteen. Laituriovilla siis ei saada säästettyä henkiä, metron eteen hyppimiset siirtyvät vaan sitten muiden kulkuneuvojen riesaksi.

----------


## marX

> Eikö se ole niin että Pietarin metro ei ole edes automatisoitu? Osaako kukaan sanoa millä keinolla Pietarissa saadaan juna pysähtymään tarkkaan ovien kohdalle?


Kuski ajaa näppituntumalla. Ja onpa allekirjoittaneelle käynyt niinkin, ettei ovien kohdalle osuttukaan ja junasta pääsi ulos vasta seuraavalla asemalla.

Noita ovia muuten ei Pietarissa ole kuin muutamalla keskustan asemalla.

----------


## JE

> Kuski ajaa näppituntumalla. Ja onpa allekirjoittaneelle käynyt niinkin, ettei ovien kohdalle osuttukaan ja junasta pääsi ulos vasta seuraavalla asemalla.


Itse muistan Pietarin metrossa junan usein pysähtyneen hiukan väärään paikkaan, ja sitten madelleen oikealle kohdalle hyvin hitaasti. Harvoinhan ne junat silti ihan kohdalle osuivat, kuitenkin siinä määrin sopivasti että ulos ja sisään pääsi.

----------


## J_J

> Ei juma... itse olin tänään ensimmäistä kertaa koko vuonna Helsingissä, kävin Kaisaniemestä Itäkeskukseen ja takaisin ja vitsailin kaverini kanssa että "vitsi jos metro ajais jonkun päältä tänään ja me jäätäis tänne jumiin ja myöhästyttäis Tampereen bussista". :o En osannut ollenkaan arvata että kolme tuntia aiemmin näin oli todella tapahtunut...
> 
> Nyt hävettää että uskalsin ääneen pohtia tuollaista.


Eipä sitä hävetä kannata, todellista tämän päivän elämää tuokin vaan on. 

Itse asiani koskee "Tampereen bussista myöhästymistä"... Kirjoittaja saa asian kuulostamaan samalta, kuin myöhästyisi kerran kuukaudessa kulkevasta kuuraketista ja joutuisi odottamaan seuraavaa. Tampereelle pääsee kuitenkin Helsingistä bussilla pitkälti kolmattakymmentä kertaa päivässä niin halutessaan, ja pisinkään tauko ei kovin montaa tuntia kestä  :Wink:

----------


## ultrix

> Itse asiani koskee "Tampereen bussista myöhästymistä"... Kirjoittaja saa asian kuulostamaan samalta, kuin myöhästyisi kerran kuukaudessa kulkevasta kuuraketista ja joutuisi odottamaan seuraavaa. Tampereelle pääsee kuitenkin Helsingistä bussilla pitkälti kolmattakymmentä kertaa päivässä niin halutessaan, ja pisinkään tauko ei kovin montaa tuntia kestä


No itse asiassa bussi oli tilausajo, ja meille oli tähdennetty sen lähtevän tasan klo 15:00. Jos ei olisi kerinnyt niin olisi tullut paluumatka omakustannehintaan. Studia-messut nääs. :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

Tokiossa näin vain yhden vanhan metrolinjan, jolla oli aita tai seinä laiturin reunalla. Tokiossa lienee yksi automaattilinja eräällä uudella toimistoalueella, ja sillä kai on seinät ja ovet laiturin reunalla. Sitä en ole nähnyt.

Seiniä ja ovia käytetään nimenomaan automaattien kanssa turvallisuussyistä. Ranskalaiset VAL-järjestelmät Pariisin linjan 14 tapaan ovat tällaisia, samoin Kööpenhaminan metro. Köpiksessä maanpinnalla olevat asemat ovat kuitenkin ihan tavallisia, joista voi hyppiä radalle. En tiedä, kuka silloin pysäyttää junan, automaatti vai valvomo.

Lontoon Docklansissa ei ole mitään esteitä, mutta siellä automaattimetrossa onkin kuljettaja matkustamossa. Eli junaemäntä, joka nappia painamalla panee junan asemalta liikkeelle.

Lyonissa on automaattimetro, jossa rataa valvotaan laserilla tai vastaavilla. Jos jokin esine joutuu säteeseen, juna pysähtyy. Jos automaatti tulisi Helsinkiin, täällä tehtäsiin vastaava systeemi. Tämä sen vuoksi, että 100 ja 200 -sarjojen ovet ovat eri kohdissa ja oviseinä siten hankala ratkaisu.

Antero

----------

